# My FIRST woodcarving



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

I









Wood used : linden wood 
Tools used: both hand and power 
Sanding: all by hand 
Colour: various mediums 
Finish: various mediums

All substances used are biodegradable. No animals were hurt in this experiment. lol


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's really attractive. Keep after it, you certainly have the talent.


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you Burlybob. I think I totally fluked out. 
It's not quite finished yet but I will update the thread once it's finished.

My next project is going to be made from plum wood. While I enjoyed the simplicity of the bass wood, finishing it was a bit more difficult, especially since the goal was to show the wood grain through the colour. I made the mistake of using a sealer on it first which is why the middle is painted differently but it certainly was a learning experience. 
I think spalted maple would carve nicely also. 
Cherry, Apple? 
This is addictive !


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work! All the woods you mention would be go - they are very hard and will hold a lot of fine detail. The only downside is that they are difficult to carve with hand tools because of the hardness. Power is the way to go. One caution: if you do carve spalted maple, please wear a GOOD dust filter mask as the spalting is from fungus and you don't want that getting into your lungs. Actually, you don't want ANY of the dust from any of the woods to get into your lungs…

Claude


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey there Claude
Clearly you are an experienced worker. I tend to agree with you. While this is my first wood carving, I've been working with a large variety of hardwood for a while now and agree that there are pros and find. Linden wood, Tupelo and even butternut are softer hardwoods which are great for carving but more difficult to finish. They absorb colour and finished readily and also tend to fuss up whereas other hardwoods cut cleaner, are harder to carve but finish nicer. 
Luckily I've got a great drill with ample R.P.M.'s that will cut through tough grains easier than many other tools but I'm still learning so it's challenging.

I also thank you kindly for your warning about spalted wood. I live in an area where I find, harvest or make my own spalted maple and for a while shared your same concerns until I did my research .

Here is an interesting thread on the subject. There has been a lot of debate on this topic and this professor who used to teach at the university of Toronto wrote a book about it. 
Check it out. It's most interesting. 
https://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/forum/woodworking/turning/1044659-debunking-myths-about-spalted-wood

Thanks again Claude. Much appreciated.

I've finished this carved rose stick and have some more pictures to add.


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

And I just added two pics the same and don't know how to change it. I had 5 picked but my connection won't handle it so sorry guys.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I like it. It's going to be fun to watch you grow, you're off to such a great start.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome work.

Welcome to Lumberjocks


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

> I like it. It s going to be fun to watch you grow, you re off to such a great start.
> 
> - Kelly


Thanks so much Kelly. 
It's also nice meeting with other female woodworkers 
Yayyyyyy!


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you also Monte Pitman 
I'm liking the site so far


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

First carving??? Wow, great start. Can't wait to see what comes off the tools next.
Keep it up.


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

> First carving??? Wow, great start. Can t wait to see what comes off the tools next.
> Keep it up.
> 
> - becikeja


Thank you becikeja 
I guess now I have a standard to uphold …. Lol


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice! I haven't 3D carved a rose yet, but have a relief carving in work that is almost done.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki do you have any thing else to show use?


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks Dark Lightning. I've been doing a bit of relief carving also.

Hi BurlyBob,
Yes I have been working on other things. At the moment I'm doing a few relief carvings and currently working on another rose stick but made from maple wood. It's been a bit more difficult and I sort of messed up the coloured part. Somehow I'd forgotten how to finish stuff. Lol

In all honesty I've been putting in new windows and new house siding so my hobby time has been limited.

I'll show the other rose once it's done and possibly some of my other work.

Thanks guys


----------

